# Home made tilt lens



## enzodm

Following this tutorial, but only partly, I built my own tilt lens (not much shift available):





Instead of dismantling a lens, I used a Tominon 105/4.5 coming from a scientific Polaroid camera. It is a lens in a shutter, but blocked on B.

I have yet to fully experiment with it, this is a quick sample:


----------



## Derrel

I would love to see more images shot with your new DIY lens setup. I followed some of the links in the article you referred us to above...some fascinating stuff!


----------



## enzodm

I think I will have some free time this week end. Since there arent' (yet?) ways of blocking the lens in some position, or finely positioning it, it's slightly time consuming (and I need also a good scenery, not only around my home  ). It's like a Lensbaby, I think.
This is a bad picture, but with somewhat extreme focus plane:





Corn is about 5 meters far. On left, dark is due to insufficient coverage (or, better, to the too thin channel - I have to find a larger tube).


----------



## Jaemie

I'd like to see an urban landscape. A street scene perhaps. Too bad you can't block it. There must be a way!


----------



## Jaemie

It's kind of the budget version of what this photographer (whom I greatly admire) did with a borrowed 645 and an old lens:

http://japanorama.co.uk/2010/06/17/back-in-the-tilt-shift-swing-of-things/

Here's a photo of the set up:

http://japanorama.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/tilt-shift002/mamiya_006.jpg


----------



## enzodm

Jaemie said:


> It's kind of the budget version of what this photographer (whom I greatly admire) did with a borrowed 645 and an old lens:


... which in turn is the budget version of a real tilt&shift lens  , or the modern version of an old view camera 

(I considered to dismantle my bellows, but at the end I decided not to sacrifice it).


----------



## enzodm

Jaemie said:


> I'd like to see an urban landscape.



It's something I would like to do. However, it will be something static, and "urban" in typical small italian city sense 

In the meantime, take a look at this inspirational double portrait (not mine, and done with a real T&S).


----------



## Jaemie

enzodm said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see an urban landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something I would like to do. However, it will be something static, and "urban" in typical small italian city sense
> 
> In the meantime, take a look at this inspirational double portrait (not mine, and done with a real T&S).
Click to expand...


That's a very nice photo. Thanks for linking it.


----------



## Robin Usagani

wouldnt it be easier to just get a lensbaby?


----------



## MLeeK

I might just have to try this. I want a TS-e SOOOOOOO bad!!!!!


----------



## enzodm

Schwettylens said:


> wouldnt it be easier to just get a lensbaby?



maybe, but... who cares?


----------



## KmH

It sure looks better than a crudely taped together Lynny. :biglaugh


----------



## enzodm

KmH said:


> It sure looks better than a crudely taped together Lynny. :biglaugh



Really? So, do you mean I can start raising funds for this new, absolutely original enterprise ?


----------



## KmH

:big laugh ROTFLMAO :big laugh


----------



## CamCracker

I do take that to heart, but also take it offensively. Yes the Lynny was (WAS) made of tape. And yes, I raised funds for the lens to Make It Better. And it was successful at 112% of my funding goal. And I designed the rubber mold which I'll use for the lens instead of tape, and I placed the order 2 nights ago from the factory, and they will begin making it very very soon. So the Lynny will not be made of tape anymore. It will be a professional lens system, not a DIY project, which that is Exactly what it was when it was made of tape. I didn't intend on making it a professional product when it was made of tape. And yes, I actually made sales on it when it was built with tape, and received nothing but nice positive feedback and reviews. Nothing but. And now I am having orders pouring into the website like never before. Yes you can do a :biglaugh and I understand. It's ok. And just for the records. I have already cleared everything with Craig Strong from Lensbaby, and there will be no legal issues, we talked on the phone personally about it. There isn't any issues with that. And KmH, I sent you a PM two times, please respond.


----------



## enzodm

CamCracker said:


> I do take that to heart, but also take it offensively. Yes the Lynny was (WAS) made of tape.



Nothing wrong with prototyping with tape. Wrong with spamming with double accounts, and for me also wrong calling "invention" what can be found, with better quality, on the Web. You are not an inventor, you are an enterpreneur.
 I suggest to invest some money in an optical study to give better quality to the output - it is so "dreamy" just because is optically random. If your Lynny will be optically decent, and less expensive than Lensbaby, I could even buy it. But I suspect Lensbaby will not sue you mostly because they saw the video...


----------



## CamCracker

Yeah it was totally wrong to "spam" as you call it with double accounts, I don't call it spam though, but we can argue with that all day. I choose not to, I choose peace. And if you create something even if there is a *similar* product available, it's still 100% an invention. And look it up sir, there is a major difference between an entrepreneur and an inventor. Being that I have created/invented two real products, the lens and a low level tripod, even if I just created one, and I decide to start a business with it, and sell them as products, I am an inventor, not the other

"An Entrepreneur is someone who starts up a business and has all the necessary resources to implement his/her business idea. 
However Inventor is someone actually creates something new for the society and/or world as a whole. Inventors can not always be good in implementing or commercializing his/her invention for the good of society or even when it comes to serving the whole world. On the other hand Entrepreneurs strive to implement their ideas and make it good for the society"

So I am an inventor, not an entrepreneur.

And I do take that advice, I do plan on investing in better optics to improve quality.

Hey, my intention was Never to start a fire, I just wanted to share my idea with everyone, but it blew up in flames. And I am so sorry about that. I never intended for that to happen. So please I ask for forgiveness from everyone who I may have irritated or offended. I never meant to.

Just wanted to share my idea, because honestly, I was excited as heck. As a young photography who found out how to make a simple lens system to get creative effects, it was pretty, no extremely exciting for me. But sorry.​


----------



## CamCracker

enzodm said:


> CamCracker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do take that to heart, but also take it offensively. Yes the Lynny was (WAS) made of tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with prototyping with tape. Wrong with spamming with double accounts, and for me also wrong calling "invention" what can be found, with better quality, on the Web. You are not an inventor, you are an enterpreneur.
> I suggest to invest some money in an optical study to give better quality to the output - it is so "dreamy" just because is optically random. If your Lynny will be optically decent, and less expensive than Lensbaby, I could even buy it. But I suspect Lensbaby will not sue you mostly because they saw the video...
Click to expand...


And by the way, your DIY project is awesome.


----------



## o hey tyler

KmH said:


> It sure looks better than a crudely taped together Lynny. :biglaugh



I was actually thinking the *exact same thing.*


----------



## Igrecman

20 years ago i made this Tilt and Shift lense with Cokin stuff and a 2x doubler. The back can slide up and down while the front can shift. It works very well, better than it looks, i didn't worry too much about finition and esthetics.


----------

